# PGA Goes High-Tech With Trackman



## gdavison961 (Jan 9, 2008)

Don't know if you've seen this yet, but it's an interesting article about tracking ball movement:

The Golf Channel says it will use radar technology to provide exact measurements of golfers' swings and ball movements during next year's PGA Tour...


----------



## Golfbum (Oct 14, 2006)

Maybe the Golf Channel should spend some money and invest in HD broadcasting. At least for their coverage of the PGA since they own every 1st and 2nd round of every PGA event other than the Majors.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

Golfbum said:


> Maybe the Golf Channel should spend some money and invest in HD broadcasting. At least for their coverage of the PGA since they own every 1st and 2nd round of every PGA event other than the Majors.


True... I have to admit, my opinion of the Golf Channel seems to ebb and flow. For the recent brief break in PGA Tour action, we have found ourselves watching the Golf Channel a whole lot less. For some reason, while I used to like the Big Break show immensly, the one out in the desert didn't interest me at all. My wife says I need to have pretty girls competing to make me pay attention... maybe she's right.

Now that the Tour has started again, I'll look forward to going home today, (it's a Thursday), and flipping on the tube to see who shot what in the first round. Listening to Andrew Magee and the other guy with all the stats, (name escapes me now), will be a lot more fun with tournaments going on.

To even get the Golf Channel, our satellite company makes you buy the highest priced package. (Boy, they knew I was a sucker when they saw me coming) One of these days, I'll decide it isn't worth it, but until then, Stina Steinberg is still so cute I have officially dubbed her, "My Future Ex-Wife"...


----------



## penny cooper (Apr 9, 2012)

Hey do you guys still watch "the big break"? This time they have big name like Zakiya as one of the top 12 finalists.. Hope the star continues her habit of winning here too!


----------

